# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  2009 PestBiz Convention -

## Pest Control

The 8th annual Pest Biz Convention is set to take place for the first time ever in the Western Cape at the Lord Charles Hotel in Somerset West on 13 and 14 August this year. The 2009 Pest Biz Convention is built on the successful formula of previous yearsâ events and will aim to equip the pest control industry with up to date information, global trends and cutting edge technology for the 21st Century.

The event is a hub where pest control professionals will be able to network with fellow players in the industry and gather expert information and advice from international speakers.  This yearâs convention welcomes speakers to the likes of Rob Fryatt from the UK.   Fryatt is well-known within the global pest management industry. He owns and manages Xenex Associates Ltd., a leading international company providing a range of commercial services to many well-known and less well-known companies within the industry. Rob is a regular contributor to the international industry press through his columns for Agrow Magazine and International Pest Control.  He is an invited speaker at industry events around the world, where he shares his views and experience, having previously held senior commercial positions in ICI, Zeneca and Sorex. More recently, Rob has been involved with CEPA â The European Pest Management Industry Association as part-time Director General and has contributed through this to the SAPCA PESTNEWS.  In addition to Xenex Associates (www.xenexassociates.com), Rob is a partner in the web business PestBusiness.com (www.PestBusiness.com) and co-owner of Pest Free Home Ltd. (www.pestfreehome.co.uk) and Pest Trader.com (www.PestTrader.com). 

Also on the list of speakers is Dr Andrew Tucker and Sylvest Jovic from Bayer.  Dr Tucker will share his experience and knowledge on the highly successful âOwl Projectâ, sponsored by Bayer.  This project is an eco-friendly way to keep rodents at bay.  Sylvest Jovic will cover sustainable development and repositioning the Pest Control Operator (PCO) industry as well as the Impact of the European Biocides Directive on the food industry.

SAPCA is gearing itself to become a prominent industry watch dog and to foster synergies between organisations in the industry. The conventionâs main aim is to build working relationships between pest control agents and the association via SAPCAâs affiliate groups and organisations.  

âThe convention is a powerhouse of valuable information, important news, expert guidance, unique benefits and innovative ideas for the pest management industry. Smaller pest control organisation who do not always have the resources necessary to stay on top of trends, will benefit tremendously,â says Anzelle van Niekerk, Chief Executive Officer for SAPCA.  Delegates can expect suppliersâ exhibitions with the latest products and services available, presentations by national and international speakers as well as workshops on topics including the implementation of integrated pest management.

This yearâs convention will also host related companies from industries such as the banking sector as well as some of the countryâs leading environmental health suppliers, who will be displaying the most recent developments in pest prevention from an international perspective.

Delegates will have a chance of winning a trip to attend Pest World in Las Vegas.  The prize will include flight, accommodation and attendance fee, all to the value of approximately R30 000.

The cost of the convention is as follows SAPCA members pay R1500 for early bird registrations and R1800 for late registrations.  Non members pay R1800 for early bird registrations and R2100 for late registrations. For more information or to confirm your booking for the convention, contact SAPCA on 086 111 4556 or visit www.sapca.org.za.

----------

Dave A (16-Jul-09)

----------


## Dave A

That looks really good. I'm already booked and looking forward to it!

Now how do I rig winning that trip?  :Wink:

----------


## daveob

> Now how do I rig winning that trip?


Sorry, Dave_A. 

Since you're the surprise mystery speaker, you don't qualify for entry.

----------


## Dave A

> Since you're the surprise mystery speaker, you don't qualify for entry.


Geez! You nearly gave me a heart attack - even got me re-reading the post twice in case you spotted something I didn't.

Nope. As far as I know I'm just part of the crowd this year, which is probably just as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

Directions to Lord Charles Hotel, just in case anyone else needs them.

----------

